# الآن برنامج Catia للتصميم الميكانيكي



## gates (21 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
الأخوه الأعزاء مهندسي الطيران وقسم ميكانيكا .............​ 
ده برنامج التصميم الميكانيكي الأروع في العالم CATIA مع كتيب خاص بالشرح (مبسط)​ 
أتمني الأستفاده به​ 

ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء​ 
ودي أجزاء من البرنامج​ 
Automotive Body In White Fastening



Automotive Class A & Optimizer

DMU Engineering Analysis Review​ 
Aerospace Sheetmetal Design​ 
Assembly Design​ 
Business Process Knowledge Template​ 
Circuit Board Design​ 
Component Catalog Editor​ 
CATIA-CADAM Interface​ 
Core & Cavity Design​ 
Instant Collaborative Design​ 
Cast and Forged Part Optimizer​ 
Compartment and Access​ 
Composites Design​ 
MULTICAx AD Plug-in​ 
MULTICAx SE Plug-in​ 
Product Data Filtering​ 
MULTICAx IGES Plug-in​ 
MULTICAx ID Plug-in​ 
DMU Navigator​ 
DMU Optimizer​ 
MULTICAx PD Plug-in​ 
Generative Drafting​ 
Interactive Drafting​ 
Digitized Shape Editor​ 
MULTICAx SolidWorks Plug-in​ 
Shape Sculptor​ 
MULTICAx STEP Plug-in​ 
Lathe Machining​ 
NC Manufacturing Infrastructure​ 
Multi-Slide Lathe Machining​ 
Multi-Axis Surface Machining​ 
Prismatic Machining Preparation Assistant​ 
Multi-Pocket Machining​ 
NC Manufacturing Review​ 
NC Manufacturing Verification​ 
Prismatic Machining​ 
3 Axis Surface Machining​ 
STL Rapid Prototyping​ 
Sketcher​ 
Electrical 3D Design & Documentation​ 
Electrical Cableway Routing​ 
Electrical System Functional Definition​ 
Electrical Harness Flattening​ 
Electrical Harness Installation​ 
Electrical Library​ 
Electrical Connectivity Diagrams​ 
Elfini Solver Verification​ 
Equipment Arrangement​ 
Equipment Support Structures​ 
Generative Structural Analysis​ 
Electrical Wire Routing​ 
DMU Fastening Review​ 
3D Functional Tolerancing & Annotation​ 
Finite Element Reference Guide​ 
DMU Fitting Simulator​ 
Functional Molded Part​ 
Advanced Meshing Tools​ 
Part Design Feature Recognition​ 
FreeStyle Sketch Tracer​ 
MULTICAx UD Plug-in​ 
FreeStyle Shaper Optimizer & Profiler​ 
Healing Assistant​ 
Human Activity Analysis​ 
Human Builder​ 
Hanger Design​ 
Human Measurements Editor​ 
Human Posture Analysis​ 
HVAC Design​ 
HVAC Diagrams​ 
ENOVIA-CATIA Interoperability​ 
Imagine & Shape​ 
V4 Integration​ 
Data Exchange Interfaces​ 
DMU Kinematics Simulator​ 
Product Engineering Optimizer​ 
Knowledge Advisor​ 
Knowledge Expert​ 
2D Layout for 3D Design​ 
Mold Tooling Design​ 
Product Function Definition​ 
Product Function Optimizer​ 
Photo Studio​ 
Piping & Instrumentation Diagrams​ 
Piping Design​ 
Product Knowledge Template​ 
Plant Layout​ 
Part Design​ 
Photo Studio Optimizer​ 
Product Structure​ 
Quick Surface Reconstruction​ 
Raceway & Conduit Design​ 
Realistic Shape Optimizer​ 
Real Time Rendering​ 
Ship Structure Detail Design​ 
Generative Shape Design & Optimizer​ 
Structure Functional Design​ 
SheetMetal Production​ 
SheetMetal Design​ 
Generative Sheetmetal Design​ 
DMU Space Analysis​ 
DMU Space Engineering​ 
Structure Preliminary Layout​ 
Structure Design​ 
System Routing​ 
Systems Space Reservation​ 
Tolerance Analysis of Deformable Assembly​ 
SMARTEAM CATIA Integration​ 
Tubing Design​ 
Tubing Diagrams​ 
Waveguide Design​ 
Weld Design​ 
Wireframe and Surface​ 
Waveguide Diagrams​ 
VPM Work Packgage Exchange​ 
Advanced Machining​ 




للتحميل من هنا (ملف تورنت وإن شاء الله سريع)
download​


----------



## gates (21 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (21 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## menkash (21 مارس 2011)

مشكور أخ Gates
بس سؤال أي نسخه من الـCatia هل هي V5 , و اذا كانت V5 فأي أصدار R19 ? R20
وشكرا


----------



## gates (22 مارس 2011)

v5


----------



## menkash (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا أخي


----------



## gates (22 مارس 2011)

العفوووووووووووو


----------



## gates (23 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 مارس 2011)

الدعاء من فضلكم


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## عماد المشهداني (25 مارس 2011)

رحم الله ولديك وجزاك كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
لك منا اطيب التحايا وكل التقدير
​


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

شكراا أخي


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## gates (27 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## sami46 (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك الاخ وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد الرجا (27 مارس 2011)

ممكن اخي توضح النا قدرات البرنامج وشكرا لمجهودك الذي في الحقيقة اكثر من رائع


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

العفو اخواني


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## kly73 (29 مارس 2011)

كيف يمكن التحميل الموقع الذي فيه رابطة لا يعطي تحميل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

click in here to download the file


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *​


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## باسل الطل (6 أبريل 2011)

يا اخي الكريم مشكور على المجهود الكبير بس ما بنزل البرنامج
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*click in here*​


----------



## حافظ خديم الله (11 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## انا حسام (11 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيم وحفظك وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## المهندس مصطفى عوض (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم على الطرح الرائع


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*


----------



## gates (28 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (29 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (27 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (28 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## محمد-عزيز (5 يوليو 2011)

goooooooood


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## gates (19 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## دريم سات (22 يوليو 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## gates (23 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## زحــل (24 يوليو 2011)

أبشر بالردود أخي الحبيب ..

لكن ياحبيب هل يمكنك تغير الرابط ..؟

نتمنى ذلك والله !

لا هنت يا غالي ..


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

oki


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------

